# Dawes advice



## Simon22598 (10 Mar 2009)

Hi everyone. I have been looking at the Dawes 2009 range to identify a decent middle of the road bike in the hybrid style to replace my Apollo CX which is heavy and not very nice to ride. 
I notice they have a new heritage style bike called the Consulate which has steel frame and only 7 gears but looks quite simple and rugged:

http://www.dawescycles.com/p-141-consulate.aspx 

Also in their discovery range the 201EQ has a nice blend of equipment 

*http://www.dawescycles.com/p-168-discovery-201eq-gents.aspx *

*But I notice their 'trecking' range also has some very similar models to the 201 in particular the Mojave:*

http://www.dawescycles.com/p-191-mojave-gents.aspx

Which do you think is the better option? I'm not sure if the Discovery is better spec than the trecking model, and why Dawes market both?

Ta


----------



## Ivan Ardon (10 Mar 2009)

Why Dawes? They're not the brand they once were. 

The Consulate you've linked to is a heavy BSO, albeit with a few nice touches, but a BSO nonetheless. The other two are fairly unremarkable as well, and as you've spotted, they are competing with each other.

For the £300-ish you're thinking of spending there are many far better bikes out there, check some of the offerings from Trek, Specialized and Giant.


----------



## another_dave_b (10 Mar 2009)

I've got a 2006 Dawes Mojave, and it's been fine.

Minor gripes would be the finishing kit: 
-the hand grips offered no padding 
-no stand 
-seat was OK, but I replaced it with one of Selle's Lookin saddles and a suspension seat post late last year.
-tyres weren't puncture resistant. 

(all of this may have changed for the 2009 model.)

Bikes I sometimes window-shop in the same class, that you might want to consider are:
Ridgeback Meteor, and the Raleigh Pioneer Metro LX.


----------



## Simon22598 (11 Mar 2009)

Thanks for the responses so far - I have picked up elsehwere on what you say Ivan on Dawes being not the force they were, well in the lower ranges as I think the Horizon and higher end bikes are good but beyond my budget. Probably £300 is the right amount to spend on something that will last a while and be enjoyable?
I have checked out similar Giant models, the CRS hybrid range are good and also for the same amount you can get a Specialized from Edinburgh cycles, I have heard good reviews on their own range of bikes and Specialized. 
Will concentrate on Giant, Specialized or Trek then!


----------



## Ivan Ardon (11 Mar 2009)

I can confirm that the EBC bikes are very good for the price. I have one.


----------



## Llama (12 Mar 2009)

I have an EBC too (courier) - cannot recommend enough!


----------



## valleyold boy (12 Mar 2009)

You see a lot of negative comments ref Dawes on here.I purchased a Dawes Mojave 2008 model in October over the internet,again discouraged on here,I,ve done 400+miles since in south wales and found the bike to be a joy to ride.I,m a 65 yr old doing 30 mile trips,and looking forward to building up my mileage in the spring.If you fancy the Dawes go on,buy it.


----------

